# Papaya for constipation



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Hi. I have found that my constipation is relieved when I consume papaya. Papaya also helps in reducing inflammation. I ate lot of papaya yesterday evening and my bowels got cleared today morning. I will be eating it every second day. Let me see what happens. Will give feedback. Please give your views.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm glad you found something that helps.

i've never tried papaya but i have read posts here on the board from people who said that eating papaya helped their constipation.

btw--have you read this topic. it might be helpful:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I never tried papaya, but it might just be the extra fiber that's helping you?

Nonetheless here is my list of different things I've tried, if you didn't read it before:

*"The Great List of Remedies that I have personally tried"*

I wanted to put all the stuff I've tried for my IBS-C that I can remember.

Here we go:

Different kinds of *magnesium* - magnesium doesn't work for me but does for most. Recommended.

*Stool softeners* - work

*Aloe gels* - didn't work for my chronic constipation (CC) but definitely soothes the intestines. Recommend for that (I still take two gels a day).

*Peppermint pills* - didn't work for my CC but might have given me fresh breath (or at least fresh burps







).

*Probiotics* - tried several different brands and types. I do* **NOT*** recommend probiotics for people with CC. Most of the time they will make the condition worse, but not always.

*Senna* - works

*Franklin Formulas* - these were tried by bunch of us on this board. For both IBS-C & D. They barely did anything by themselves. I don't think they are available anymore.

*Olive oil* - tried drinking this a few times a day, every day. Didn't help.

*Soluble and insoluble fiber* - tried both kinds several times, they both make about 80% of us on this side of the board (CC) - including myself - even more constipated. If extra fiber clears up your CC? Congratulations, you are off the hook. If not? Fiber is a menace.

*Apple cider vinegar* - I heard if one takes a couple of teaspoons of this, mixed with water, once a day, it will help with one's CC. Well, it worked a little bit, but not enough by itself for me. ACV has a LOT of other uses. Google if interested. P.S. I still drink it in the mornings.

*Colloidal silver* - tried a tablespoon a day, didn't work for my CC. I still take it though, it's a good source of energy, etc.

*Erythromycin* - You need a prescription for this. It did help with my CC. Recommended somewhat.

*Water*, and lots of it. Didn't do a thing except make me have to urinate more. And speaking of urine...

*Urine therapy* - Drinking my own urine for about a week didn't help with my CC. Yes, I will try anything. And speaking of anything...

*Fecal transplants (aka FMT's)* - I tried two of these myself, both rectally and with pills. Neither helped at all, but I did them incorrectly. However FMT's do show some promise of a real cure, especially for those with IBS-D... but I don't have that. The IBS-C FMT cure rate (30%) is not nearly as high as the IBS-D cure rate (80%), but I'm thinking that both these figures may be inflated?

*Miralax *- I took this on and off for months at a time. It's definitely better than nothing, I'd rate it about a C+ as far as its effectiveness. Very popular/somewhat recommended.

*Prune juice *- Just a small cup of this will give me diarrhea. It works for most people who suffer from CC, but not everyone. Recommended.

*Chicken soup, garlic & onion style *- I have a bowl of my chicken soup pretty much every day, it definitely helps with my BM's. Recommended. The ingredients and directions are here, if interested: http://www.ibsgroup....the-tummy-area/

*Alcohol *- Several people have posted after a night of a few drinks? No CC the following morning. Even though I've been clean & sober over 21 years now? Hell yes I'd drink a beer or two a night to get rid of this. So I had one beer. Result? More constipation the next day (sighs). Definitely worth a try though.

*Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 *- I've been on this for almost 3 years now, it's my fav. All natural, herbal, made by a real doctor. And I can and do eat anything I want on it. *Recommended.*

*Enemas *- Definitely worth trying, recommended. They make me have to urinate like crazy afterwards so I really don't like giving myself them, but they definitely help.

*Vegetarianism *- I've read quite a few success stories here with going vegetarian. It's definitely worth a try.

*Prayer* - I had to add this to the list. I don't know anyone who has been cured of CC through prayer, including myself. I feel weird saying this as I am a Born Again Christian, but it is the truth. And yes, I still pray all the time to be cured and it's still a no go - at least so far. Still? Worth trying.

*Fasting* - I did my first 7 day fast a couple of weeks ago. Just water. It temporarily cured me of my IBS-C, but then it slowly came back. It was a great experience and I still have health benefits from doing it. I will do another one sometime in the future when I have the time. Definitely recommended. If interested: 'The Fasting Cure' by Upton Sinclair. This book is 107 years old. Free to read on PDF right here: http://apache2.pum.e...sting/upton.pdf


----------



## Kavirishu (Sep 11, 2019)

I have started taking pappya
Only 2 days back.yet to see the effect.


----------



## Kavirishu (Sep 11, 2019)

Severe abdominal pain for whole day.I have IBS constipation.kinly advise a pain killer.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Kavirishu please see a doctor


----------



## Kavirishu (Sep 11, 2019)

I already have consulted 100 of doctors,with no results at all.suffering severe abdominal pain.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Please see a doctor


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Please see a doctor


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Hi. I had full bowl of papaya yesterday evening. Also am taking Ayurvedic meds twice a day. I had clean bowel movement today at 11am. I don't know whether the Ayurvedic meds are working. But definitely papaya is having good effect. My diet consists of rice,vegetables,brown bread. I am also eating potato chips and popcorn. Any fruit should always be eaten before meals. My flatulence has also reduced. Still have mild pain in lower left side abdomen. Also ate apple on Tuesday.I would recommend papaya for constipation. Please give your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Kavirishu. What did the doctors say. Surely there must be a valid reason for constant pain. What about MRI on abdominal area? Why not show to accupuncturist? You may also show to a good homeopath. You don't have to suffer in pain. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Flossy many people with IBS suffer from depression. I don't know what percentage though. I am not saying all. But for me my IBS gets worst if I don't take antidepressants. There is a gut-brain axis. Eric who was a prolific poster here has posted in great detail regarding this. Flossy are you on antidepressants?


----------



## Kavirishu (Sep 11, 2019)

Every test was negative.But pain remains same.


----------



## Kavirishu (Sep 11, 2019)

No depression at all.Except IBS,I am perfectly healthy.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

You may try accupuncture. I have heard it works. Also try Homeopathy. Lot of negative things written about Homeopathy. But I have read it works. You have to find good homeopath. Best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Today I had bowel movement. I had only eaten little papaya yesterday. I usually have bowel movement every second day. I wonder if this because of ayurvedic medicine. Will not be eating papaya today. That way I will know if bowel effect is because of ayurvedic medicine.
Kavirishu has the abdominal pain subsided?


----------



## Kavirishu (Sep 11, 2019)

I am eating papaya daily.I also have bowel movement daily in the morning.
Iam 68 years male and having IBS problem since 1990.but the severity of pain have started in last 5 years.before 5 years I had mild pain bearable.But nothing works.only pain and pain.have tried homeopathy, allopathy,unani and what not.have gone multiple tests but every test is negative.I have started taking erythromycin from yesterday I will give feedback of erythromycin after 2 days.For severe pain I have been taking ultracet but that too have stopped working.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Kavirishu since you mentioned unani med, I assume you are in India. Have you also tried accupuncture and Homeopathy? May be that will help. If nothing else, then try cannabis but I don't know if that's legal.


----------



## Kavirishu (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes,I am from India.cannabis is not legal.susuggest something else.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

You can try cortisone but only to be taken short term.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

GJMody said:


> Flossy many people with IBS suffer from depression. I don't know what percentage though. I am not saying all. But for me my IBS gets worst if I don't take antidepressants. There is a gut-brain axis. Eric who was a prolific poster here has posted in great detail regarding this. Flossy are you on antidepressants?


No, I'm not on antidepressants.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Ok Flossy


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

GJMody, have you ever tried a stool softener (docusate) for your constipation or no?


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Not heard of it.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Hi. Did not eat papaya yesterday. Only took Ayurvedic med. Today bowel cleared after drinking lots of tea. Bowel not cleared satisfactorily. Will be eating papaya today evening. Will also take psyllium husk in warm water. Will give feedback tomorrow. Seems papaya having effect but not ayurvedic med although ayurvedic med takes some time to work.


----------



## Kavirishu (Sep 11, 2019)

Incomplete evacuation
I am not satisfied after clearing Bowel.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Again bowel problem. Had to drink lots of tea, then bowel got cleared at 12pm. Had taken ayurvedic med and papaya yesterday. Bowel got cleared after 2 days. I am not sure if ayurvedic med working or working slowly plus I am also listening to hypnotherapy recordings.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

I forgot to mention since last 2 days again I had sugary fruit juices. I had bloating yesterday morning. I have to stop this.


----------



## nikki-m (Dec 14, 2018)

GJMody said:


> I forgot to mention since last 2 days again I had sugary fruit juices. I had bloating yesterday morning. I have to stop this.


have you looked into FODMAPs? Fructose (which is in a lot of fruit juices) can cause issues for some people with IBS.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

I am fine with carbohydrates like rice and whole grains. I haven't drank carbonated or fruit juices since yesterday. Have eaten papaya. Will keep you posted.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Hi. Had eaten lot of papaya and took Ayurvedic med but still slow bowel movement. Bowels got cleared at 11.30 am. I am tired of this. Why some days early bowel movement while other days late.


----------



## Tall52 (Apr 13, 2021)

Kavirishu said:


> I have started taking pappya
> Only 2 days back.yet to see the effect.





Kavirishu said:


> I have started taking pappya
> Only 2 days back.yet to see the effect.


When I was in Hawaii years ago I got excellent results with the Hawaiian papaya. Back home the Hawaiian papaya is too pricy for me and the Mexican papaya does not work. The Hawaiian was like magic. YMMV


----------

